# Geko's or Blue Tongues



## crazzzylizard (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys Im trying to decide weather to get a Geko or a Blue Tongue


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue tongue!


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

Skinks all the way.


----------



## edstar (Apr 15, 2012)

Im trying to decide too so this should be handy


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue toungues


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue Tongue


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

both 
whatever suits ya
is it true that geckos are just a look but no touch?
but i know bluetongues can be cool and you can handle them
or you can get a beardie!!


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> or you can get a beardie!!



Dude.. friends don't let friends get beardies


----------



## jinjajoe (Apr 15, 2012)

A Gecko lol....


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

Geckos


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Australis said:


> Dude.. friends don't let friends get beardies



whats wrong with beardies??????



sanosuke said:


> both
> whatever suits ya
> is it true that geckos are just a look but no touch?
> but i know bluetongues can be cool and you can handle them
> or you can get a beardie!!



blueys are a hands on lizard and beardies are easy to look after as well but I think geckoes are too soft to handle much,also they can climb virtually anything and escape easily


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 15, 2012)

i like both but geckos


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Apr 15, 2012)

gecko


----------



## bluewater (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in love with my geckos.. However I'd love a hyper blue tongue


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> whats wrong with beardies??????



Everything.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 15, 2012)

There is no choice,


----------



## jinjajoe (Apr 15, 2012)

no choice hey ?? that is Shannon if you want an animal that you can't handle.... if you do handle them they hate it... you have to keep & breed pointless annoying insects... you don't see them in the day time.... the babies can be hard to get feeding with more even smaller annoying insects...... whilst I do still like Geckos...... can you really compare the two ????? 

BLUE TONGUES ROCK !!!!!!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 15, 2012)

Well if you want to play with them then prob not the best but I do have a couple that don't mind being handled.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue tongue for sure!!


----------



## jinjajoe (Apr 15, 2012)

No contest !!!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 15, 2012)

Feel free to check my albums


----------



## K3nny (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Megzz (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Didn't work


----------



## richardsc (Apr 16, 2012)

good way to look at it is check out there needs,are u able to supply them the insects they need,another bonus of blueys is there ease of keeping,especially in regards to feeding,dont forget egernia/bellatorius either,especially if handling isnt a concern


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 16, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> no choice hey ?? that is Shannon if you want an animal that you can't handle.... if you do handle them they hate it... you have to keep & breed pointless annoying insects... you don't see them in the day time.... the babies can be hard to get feeding with more even smaller annoying insects...... whilst I do still like Geckos...... can you really compare the two ?????
> 
> BLUE TONGUES ROCK !!!!!!


That is enough blue tongue porn to last me a week , the photo of the albino on the mirrored surface is awesome .


----------



## Brock102 (Apr 16, 2012)

Most definitely a blue tongue they are much more interesting and better.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 16, 2012)

geckos for sure cant beat em!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 16, 2012)

K3nny said:


> View attachment 247684



Yeah....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 16, 2012)

Joe you post those pictures like they are evidence of Bluetongues being ok? If those are the best Bluetongues out there, then the worst geckos in the world beat them hands down. 

There is no competition. Geckos are the greatest creatures to have ever lived, greater even than myself.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah cant use handling for best reason to keep blueys most people have them outdoors pits and cages and rarely see them let alone handle them i keep both but way more variety with geckos


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

geckoes are a family of lizards,bang them up against the skink family and you have variety to equal the geckoes,a way bigger size range,more colors than you can poke a gecko at,and alot are more visable being day active than geckoes,everyone has there likes and dislikes,i dont dislike geckoes,i dont keep any,yet i keep most species of bluetongue

end of the day u keep what you like,for ease of keeping for someone that doesnt keep them,possably never kept lizards,pretty hard to go past a bluey to begin with i reckon,if your lucky to live in there range or a similar climate u can also house them outdoors,easy to cater for food wise,and even outdoors highly visable enough to watch them all day,more so than if u housed a gecko outdoors

yeah cant use handling for best reason to keep blueys most people have them outdoors pits and cages and rarely see them let alone handle them i keep both but way more variety with geckos

imagine if those same folk had there geckoes in outside cages,probably never see them,rarely beats never,lol,if u go off blueys outdoors,only fair to compare gex outdoors to

to me,a goldfields shingle back and a bluemountains form alpine blotch have it all over the geckoes in the looks department,then you have the kimberley northerns,even the classic nt types,westerns and centralians topple wheeleri to in my books,saying blueys dont have looks compared to geckoes is a pretty big call,ive seen bluey poop thats alot better colored than alot of the geckoes 

thats just looks and ease of keeping,and my opinion

pet quality takes it a step further again


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 17, 2012)

> geckoes are a family of lizards,bang them up against the skink family and you have variety to equal the geckoes,a way bigger size range,more colors than you can poke a gecko at,and alot are more visable being day active than geckoes,everyone has there likes and dislikes,i dont dislike geckoes,i dont keep any,yet i keep most species of bluetongue



Australian Geckos are in 4 families.......

I'm not arguing against skinks I love Egernia, Liopholis, Saproscincus..... I'm arguing against Blue tongues..... which are just crap.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

define bluetongues are just crap? 

is it they are classed as a beginners reptile?????or they have eye lids??????

i dont get how you could class them as crap thats all,including stumpys which are classed as bluetongues to


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of crap have you ever smelled bluetounge leavings OMG. Geckos are much more pleasent to deal with any day.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

maybe u guys are just to scared of bigger lizards,lol

yes ive smelt bluetongue poop,but have you smelt lace monitor poop,makes bluey poop smell like roses

i guess geckoes are really nice to watch in captivity,explains why they are often kept in rack set ups in tubs u can barely see through,so u can sit back and watch there awsomeness of color which the heat cord helps to bring out ,hard to walk past and not notice them,lol









couple of my crap ones











few more even crappier ones,why i keep these fugly crap things i do not know,they are no where near the high class of geckoes


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 17, 2012)

> ew more even crappier ones,why i keep these fugly crap things i do not know,they are no where near the high class of geckoes


Now you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

hahaha

still got know idea how you can say they are crap,each to there own i guess


----------



## Anthill (Apr 17, 2012)

This is much better than arguing over gay marriage.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 17, 2012)

richardsc, very impressive multifasciata. Do you breed these regularly? What do newborns sell for? I rarely hear about this species.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

no contest,but a couple more

hi rocket,
havnt bred centralians yet,recently aquired a trio to go with the 2 i already have,so hopefully this season coming,dont really hear of many people who actually breed them,well indoors anyways



Anthill said:


> This is much better than arguing over gay marriage.




so true that,haha


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue tongues *stink* - and I mean that in every aspect of the word.

Definitely go for some geckos mate, after your first one you'll be hooked and know why people keep them. Plus they come in a large variety of shapes, sizes and colours.

To the people saying you can't handle geckos.. So what? Buy a dog.



Rocket said:


> richardsc, very impressive multifasciata. Do you breed these regularly? What do newborns sell for? I rarely hear about this species.



Rocket, don't go over to the dark side! Remember your place on the gecko side...


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

richardsc said:


> maybe u guys are just to scared of bigger lizards,lol
> 
> yes ive smelt bluetongue poop,but have you smelt lace monitor poop,makes bluey poop smell like roses
> 
> ...



One of my crappy rack's


----------



## lgotje (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice rack gibblore and the gecko house are nice too! 
Id keep geckos over blues anyday blue tongues are the obese chick u would take home after a night out and all the pretty girls and your friends have left.... Mopeds of the reptile world


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

there is a thing called cleaning up after a bluey,i guess if you arent willing to keep them clean geckoes are a good comprimise there,can let there poop build up before cleaning them,also not sure what sort of dog u have that you freely handle,but even a small dogs turds smell worse than a blueys,heck even there farts stink,rofl

QUOTE=Gibblore;2172922]Cheers mate still have couple more tanks to go in and clean up my mess, Click clacks EVERYWHERE!! at the moment lol[/QUOTE]

nice rack set up gibblore,much better than click clacks everywhere 

so ,still waiting on an answer of why blueys are crap and why would u recommend a gecko over a bluey to someone new to lizards?

are geckoes easier to keep?better begginners lizards???????,better because that arent fat and ugly???????do better in outdoor enclosures??????better because u can let there cages get dirty for a year with out needing to clean them?????

or is it because they are classed as beginners reptiles and it just isnt cool to have them,at least give a half reasonable answer ,stink or like a fat ugly chick u pick up at the pub,or just plain crap is a pathetic answer,no offence


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Keep both simple! most people do . but start with a bluey though.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 17, 2012)

Mostly it's because they (geckos) are divine beings.....


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> Speaking of crap have you ever smelled bluetounge leavings OMG. Geckos are much more pleasent to deal with any day.


I keep both but i have to say the woodie colony and the crickets i have to breed make a much more disgusting smell than the blueys , bluey poop is not so bad the problem is people feed them cat food and other rubbish , they should be eating greens and some proteins, but not commecial cat food and banana all the time.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2012)

This will annoy the gecko guys out there but hey....

*BTS FTW

*


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

red ink,rofl


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

QUOTE=Gibblore;2172922]Cheers mate still have couple more tanks to go in and clean up my mess, Click clacks EVERYWHERE!! at the moment lol[/QUOTE]

nice rack set up gibblore,much better than click clacks everywhere 

so ,still waiting on an answer of why blueys are crap and why would u recommend a gecko over a bluey to someone new to lizards?

are geckoes easier to keep?better begginners lizards???????,better because that arent fat and ugly???????do better in outdoor enclosures??????better because u can let there cages get dirty for a year with out needing to clean them?????

or is it because they are classed as beginners reptiles and it just isnt cool to have them,at least give a half reasonable answer ,stink or like a fat ugly chick u pick up at the pub,or just plain crap is a pathetic answer,no offence[/QUOTE]

I don't belive i called them crap, I used that word in reference to their leavings and my rack set up. Moving on I have kept blue tounges in the past not the amount or the range of them that you keep and have only been keeping geckos for around 4 years now. 

I don't have any scientific data or reports that make them better. I just find them a more interesting and diverse species to maintain. Have you ever kept geckos and if so what type just out of interest.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

havnt kept any mate,but havnt said they are crap either,just recommended one type over the other for a probable begginer and stated why,definatly nothing against geckoes,i keep skinks monitors and dragons,was just curious as to why olk say blueys are crap,stink,ect ect,with out a reason why


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> This will annoy the gecko guys out there but hey....
> 
> *BTS FTW
> 
> *



You're dead to me Francis...


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

Probaly they have kept them before and moved on to something else joke's. I have sold numerious Thick-tailed Geckos to so called newbys and they have had no problem with them and quite enjoy them. I was thinking 1 of those black blue-tounges but went for accies instead this year. But may get 1 next year.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2012)

samnabz said:


> you're dead to me francis...



lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

i gathered some was joking,and i know some gex are great as beginners animals to,also know they are all addictive,lol,and everyone has there faves,just think for ease of feeding ect,blueys are probably better all round as a begginer animal

truth be told,some blueys are kept in racks to


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2012)

Pogypodidae...

Skink and gecko in one plus the added bonus of a snake...

*Pogypodidaes FTW



*


----------



## lgotje (Apr 17, 2012)

Bluies just really don't tickle my fancy at all but if u like em that's cool each to there own id just never keep them again as they just annoyed me and took up space.... I'd rather keep beardies


----------



## richardsc (Apr 17, 2012)

fair enough,lol,cant argue with that


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2012)

both are a good choice. Just go with one you like the look of best. 
Geckos take up much less room though.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 18, 2012)

> Pogypodidae...
> 
> Skink and gecko in one plus the added bonus of a snake...
> 
> *Pogypodidaes FTW*



Pygopodidae are 100% geckos................. how can you call them even a litte bit skinky????? Defiling their name.



In regards to blueis being easier to feed, I dunno cheaper maybe if you gave them a mostly vegie diet, but easier? Chuck 1-5 crickets into a gecko cage any time you feel like seeing a tiny "delicate" creature turn into a killing machine... as apposed to all that time chopping and preparing and organizing a proper bluey luncheon.


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 18, 2012)

Id go blueys, gecks are bloody awesome but nothing beats a bluey with a good personality. 





that or go with a pink tongue as they are mega cute tiny fat sausages


----------

